# New Audi TT 2014 release date (maybe not), price & specs



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok its from Auto Express, so could be a bit made up!

Source = http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/35 ... rice-specs

Lots more info on the link

*Audi TT 2014 release date and price*

There is no official word on when the next Audi TT will be revealed, but we expect the car to be shown for the first time at the Geneva Motor Show in March. The car should launch later on in 2014 if that is the case.

The current TT's price starts from around £24,000, and it's expected to rise a little for the new model, which should start from around £25,000.

Read more: http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/35 ... z2toXuiirk


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

If this article is accurate, not happy that they seem to have hobbled the new TTS to 275bhp when the same engine in the S3 and Golf R is tuned to 300bhp. Not pleased with that, at all. :x

I wonder are they trying to maintain a performance gap between the S and RS models? If as the article claims, the RS is going to be 375bhp (would have hoped for 400, frankly) then I'd guess they don't want to have a 300bhp TTS giving too much performance. Given that the 300bhp S3 can do 0-62 in 4.9s, a lighter TTS could shave a few tenths off that easily (maybe 4.6s?) making the more expensive TT-RS look overpriced for whatever extra it would add.

Plus, if the standard 2.0T is going to be 225bhp as many sources claim, then a meagre extra 50bhp for the TTS won't be worth it for the ~8k premium that you would expect to pay based on the Mk2.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

I feel confident that the TTS will have the same 300 PS as the S3.

(No special insight, just my experience of Audi)


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

dbm said:


> I feel confident that the TTS will have the same 300 PS as the S3.
> 
> (No special insight, just my experience of Audi)


I agree. The auto express article is from last month and contradicts itself by saying that the TTS will have an all new 2.0 engine and yet quotes the same or similar output to the existing car!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

More rumour, speculation, unsubstantiated announcements. All following on the from plethora of "leaked" photos, mock ups on the road, digital renderings and sketches. 
Loved the statement in the Auto Express article ".... but an engineer told us it was a definite possibility." :lol: Well that's it then, sorted.
All a complete load of bollocks. No one has got a cucking flue.
The only thing we do know is what the new cockpit will look like. But even that's not clear on whether it will be like that in all models or whether some of those hi-tech features will only be available at a premium.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> More rumour, speculation, unsubstantiated announcements. All following on the from plethora of "leaked" photos, mock ups on the road, digital renderings and sketches.
> Loved the statement in the Auto Express article ".... but an engineer told us it was a definite possibility." :lol: Well that's it then, sorted *sort of!!*
> All a complete load of bollocks. No one has got a cucking flue.
> The only thing we do know is what the new cockpit will look like. But even that's not clear on whether it will be like that in all models or whether some of those hi-tech features will only be available at a premium.


Corrected your error!  :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > More rumour, speculation, unsubstantiated announcements. All following on the from plethora of "leaked" photos, mock ups on the road, digital renderings and sketches.
> ...


----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)

I believe the Autoexpress article has been on their website for the last year or so now. They just keep updating it with any rumours they hear or decide to make up. Unfortunately I think we need to take the article with a pinch of salt (as with a lot of other AE articles)

Personally I am looking forward to the MkIII and will hopefully be ordering one when the books are opened. My local dealer has been taking reservation deposits now for the last few weeks, so I may venture down with my cheque book once I have seen the picture/details from Geneva.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

dbm said:


> I feel confident that the TTS will have the same 300 PS as the S3.
> 
> (No special insight, just my experience of Audi)


Of course it will be the same as the new S3 at 300ps! And having driven the new S3, oh yes... it's quick and sounds bloody good! Chaps with the new s3 are reporting 4.5 secs for 0 - 60's with launch control. That's on a standard car 8)


----------

